# DRO Installation - Storebro Lathe



## Hawkeye (Aug 24, 2014)

I had installed iGaging DROs on the carriage, crossfeed and tailstock on  the Storebro lathe since the dials on the lathe were metric (3 mm per  turn). They were a great help, but the longitudinal DRO started acting  up. It would run away, counting up a hundred or so inches when nothing  was moving. I finally ordered a two-axis set from Singapore - looks like  the same ones featured in the above link.

I did the crossfeed scale first. It's a fair bit bulkier than the  iGaging one, but I did order the 'slim' one for that location. I lose  about 1/2" of over-the-carriage radius with it. I can always remove it  if I ever have to turn an 11 1/2" cylinder. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





 


 

I got the longest scale they carry in the 'standard' size - 920 mm  travel. One of the nice things about the Storebro is the squared off  arms on the carriage. Makes it easy to attach things. I re-used the  holes that the old reader was fastened to. The kit comes with some very  solid aluminum brackets.


 

At the headstock end, I used an extended bracket to place the mounting  point past the removable section of the bed. I can't see ever opening  the gap, but I didn't want to attach anything to it.


 

The tailstock end was shimmed out and bolted directly to the frame.


 

The long scale was finished off with the supplied shield.


 

I have a shelf unit set up as a backboard behind the lathe. It made a good place to mount the display.


 

There are a few features in this system that I'm going to like. There is  an error compensation facility to improve accuracy, and a system for  measuring angles. You can also select between display in radius or  diameter for the crossfeed.


----------



## samthedog (Aug 25, 2014)

How are you liking the Swedish machine? I picked up an Italian bandsaw that woodworkers rave about and to be honest I was disappointed with it as I have a Swedish bandsaw that I believe is miles better. How do you rate the Storebro against other machines?

I have the following machines that were built in Sweden:


Milling machine
Tool and cutter grinder
Combination wood working machine
Drill press
Bandsaw
Bench grinder

I have been really pleased with the quality and finish of the machines. They seem to be well engineered to allow easy repairs and operation - sometimes forgoing some luxuries but still user friendly.

Paul.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 25, 2014)

I found out this morning that my lathe was built in 1943. All of the scraping marks on the bed are clearly visible. I suspect it was used during the war and then went into storage until a guy bought it from a warehouse and brought it over here. He used it for about 20 years, but I don't think he really did much with it. All but one of the change gears were still in their original plastic bags.

I don't have much experience with similar sized equipment to make a comparison. My other lathe is a Hercus 9", which I really like. The much bigger Storebro is notably more rigid and powerful. All parts of it are well made. If a Swedish knee mill or surface grinder showed up in an ad, I wouldn't hesitate to go and see it.


----------

